# Blow lamps



## firebird (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi

I was given this today





I was thinking that when I silver solder larger parts ( I use a propane torch) that it would provide some useful extra heat.

I have never used one before so I have a few questions. 

Paraffin is the usual fuel but its expensive these days and surprisingly difficult to find. We used to sell it at our little filling station years ago but those days are long gone I'm afraid. Can other fuels be used ie. turps substitute for example??

How do I light it??

What amount of heat can I expect to get out of it??

Any info will be welcome.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Powder keg (Apr 16, 2011)

Check THIS out.


----------



## Stan (Apr 16, 2011)

I used to use that type of burner to heat soldering coppers (big ones). What is different about yours compared to the ones shown on the posted link is that I don't see a priming cup under the burner. 

I always used white gasoline (naptha) and to light the burner, you held your hand over the front of the burner, open the control valve and let the priming cup fill up with fuel. You then closed the valve and ignited the fuel in the priming cup. Just as the last of the fuel in the priming cup burned, you opened the control valve to get a mighty roaring blue flame out of the burner. The length of the flame dependent on the valve opening and how much pressure you pumped into the tank.

I don't know what kind of fuel you could use that does not require pre-heating of the burner. The fuel coming out of the control valve is in liquid form and you have to vaporize it. Maybe someone on the board has one like yours and has operating instructions.


----------



## Mainer (Apr 16, 2011)

Stan gives you the details of how the gasoline-fueled ones are supposed to work. If yours burns kerosene (paraffin), I don't know. As Stan says, somehow or other you have to preheat the burner. If it's designed for kerosene I would most definitely NOT try using gasoline in it.

If you do decide to try firing it up, do it Outside. Notice I said "supposed to work." If you don't get enough preheat to vaporize the fuel, you will likely get a flaming stream of gasoline -- or kerosene -- shooting out ten feet or more.


----------



## Andy (Apr 16, 2011)

I can't help you with the fuel, but for pre-heating there is no need to have the little priming cup under the burner if you have a propane torch. You just use the propane torch to pre-heat the burner. Simple.

This is how I use my paraffin blowtorch. Got the tip from one of Tubal Cain's books (the real Tubal Cain - Tom Walshaw). 

And yes, blow lamps are great for getting some extra heat into parts which you are going to silver solder, especially if they are big.


----------



## metalmuncher (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi I wouldn't use gasoline in it if its meant to burn paraffin much too dangerous. There should be a depression in the top of the body where you put a little meths in to preheat it. Make sure the jet is clear before you try lighting it or you will have a flame thrower. Hope this helps and be careful till you know what you are doing. Regards Metalmuncher.


----------



## djc (Apr 16, 2011)

firebird  said:
			
		

> Paraffin is the usual fuel but its expensive these days and surprisingly difficult to find. We used to sell it at our little filling station years ago but those days are long gone I'm afraid. Can other fuels be used ie. turps substitute for example??



I believe the closest to paraffin, other than jet plane fuel (kerosene), is domestic heating oil.


----------



## krv3000 (Apr 16, 2011)

HI right all i yous for silver soldering is a paraffin blow lamp just the same as the one in your pic i have seen ads on eBay selling paraffin i have run mine on BBQ lighting fluid which is a form of kerosene and haw you light the blow lamp if you look at the top of your blow lamp where the mane pipe cums out their is a well you fill this with methylated spirits then light it do not pump up just yet and leave open the bled valve just as the flames of the methylated spirits start to die dawn close the bled valve and start pumping it shod burst in to life   regards bob


----------



## Boot (Apr 16, 2011)

Stick with the propane torch. Better safe than sorry! They wouldn't have invented propane burners if this was better ! Just my opinion ! Blow torches went out with high button shoes.
Boot


----------



## Ned Ludd (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Rich, although "firebird" does seem appropriate,
If you want to buy Paraffin, try your local Homebase look in the gardening section. They sell or at least used to sell it for greenhouse heaters. Nowadays it is only sold in "pre-packed" form not "loose" as you and I remember, Oh the good old days of trotting down to the ironmongers with your Aladdin can for a Gallon of Pink.
Another source might be your local trendy lighting shop, which might sell "odourless lamp oil".
Ned


----------



## Maryak (Apr 16, 2011)

Rich,

IMHO stick with kero for the fuel.

The rectangular hole on the side of the burner is where you add methylated spirits to the tray inside. with the bleeder closed on the tank light the tray of meths and when the kero starts to spit from the nozzle inside you give a few pumps and the kero should start to burn. the kero flame now heats the supply ring inside the cover and pump up until you have the desired flame intensity.

One essential bit of kit is a pricker which fits the hole in the kero nozzle as these tend to carbon up and spoil the flow and flame so the nozzle must always be kept clean and free of debris.

I cut my teeth on these with my dad, wiping cable joints and repairing lead water pipes in old English houses amongst other things like soldering and removing old oil based paint from doors etc.

They are a great tool handled with respect, always be very careful where you set them down and make sure they are set on a stable surface when not to hand. More than one operator has a burnt bum from not making sure of the way the flame is pointing. Of course gas has mostly replaced them but as you have surmised they are a very good supplementary heat source.

Oh yes and how to stop one. Using the butterfly handled bleeder on the filler cap slowly release the pressure in the tank and the flame will die out as the pressure drops.

Hope this helps

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## modeng2000 (Apr 17, 2011)

Some blowlamps were intended to use petrol. Could this be one of those as I have not seen a paraffin lamp without the saucer shape around the pipe from the tank for holding methylated spirit to preheat the vaporising burner.

John


----------



## John Rudd (Apr 17, 2011)

Firebird,

I have two of these.......I run them on paraffin, last time I bought some it was around £6 for 4 litres...See if you have a farmers merchant near you or a bulk oil supply depot where you could buy it in 25 litre quantities( take your own drum..)

Lighting is easy..I use a strip of old rag about 1/2 in wide and about 2-3 in long..Soak in para, then lay it at the bottom of the dished area where the big nut is...light the rag, allow to heat for a few mins, then pump up the canister with a few strokes of the pump...
After about 5 mins there should be sufficient heat to commence vapourising the main fuel, a flame should start to come out of the end of the lamp, once lit, pump up the cansiter to maintain a steady flame...

My bigger one of the two gets really hot in the garage during winter( the end starts to glow red!)...Watch out for sweat beads 

You may find that the cup washer is perished in the pump...Let me know what size you got as I have spares...


----------



## firebird (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi

Thank you one and all for the info and safety tips.

I'll strip it and clean it up before use but it may be a few weeks till I get on to it. My next project is going to be a model of a portable engine and will have a 4 inch diameter boiler that's why I thought of using it for the additional heat that will be required when silver soldering.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Omnimill (Apr 18, 2011)

Lots of Garden Centres sell Paraffin Rich. Also try Hardware Stores (some still exist!) and DIY stores. It's not difficult to get once you look!

Vic.


----------



## Chazz (Apr 18, 2011)

Question: I know refillable propane torches here in Canada are "By Law" to be replaced after 10 years (being a pressure vessel) would the same apply with this type of Blow Torch? 

Regards,
Chazz


----------



## firebird (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Vic,

Yes, I have found suppliers, mostly the large DIY boys. We had to give up selling it around 5 years ago (not that long ago) because of new regulations from the powers that be. Our little garage has been in business since 1929 started by my grandfather followed by my father and now me. To my knowledge we have never had a problem with the storage or sale, just bring your own can. In it's hey day we were selling a 1,000 gallons a week. But hey what do I know compared to the 24 year old health and safety guy from the council who wanted us to spend thousands to comply with his rules. From memory at the time we were selling it at £2.00 a gallon compared to £4.00 for a 4 ltr can from the large stores. I think they call it progress.

cheers

Rich


----------



## Omnimill (Apr 18, 2011)

Those were the days Rich, I remember the "Esso Blue" adverts on TV (or was it Radio?!) when I was a kid!

Vic.


----------



## Ken I (Apr 19, 2011)

I have one of those blow lamps and still use it occasionally - mine has the additional clips to take a "soldering iron" - a dirty great chunk of copper on a shaft and handle - which works surprisingly well for large jobs where direct flame is inappropriate.

At the risk of repeating.

Fill with Parafin (Kerosine, lamp oil, Jet A1 - but most definitely not petrol or highly volatiles - can be extremely dangerous).

Use a "pricker" to poke out the nozzle. (This is a jet sized piece of wire on a blade so you can reach in through the side window(s) to prick the jet clean.)

Fill the annulus depression below the burner with Meths.

Relief Valve open (wing screw - no pressure yet).

Light meths - wait until it is almost burned out - close relief valve and start pumping - gently to start with. Gas should come from the jet - not heated liquid parafin - although a small amount may come out.

Do not wait for the meths "starter" fire to go completely out as we need this to light the gas.

Caution - you should be doing this outside away from strong draughts with the nozzle pointed away from anything that you can set on fire - the reason being that heated parafin can come out in a stream - A'La flamethower.

If gas will not come you can either add another charge of meths or allow the dribble of parafin to burn but keep the pressure down so that most of it burns in the heating coil stage (it will burn yellow and smokey) - we've got to get the parafin vapourised.

Once gas starts to flow there is the characteristic blue flame and roar, continue pumping vigorously until you have the burner going at the strength you are looking for - the flame outlet nozzle and much of the forepart may glow red - don't worry this is normal.

You may need to prick the nozzle again during this process.

Safety note - during the vigorous pumping stage - you can overwhelm the heating tubes (which are not yet fully up to temperature) and the blue flame can go out and be replaced by the flamethower - which can shoot about 10' Hence my earlier caution about aiming it away from wife, kids, dogs and anything else that might burn.
If this happens open the relief valve slightly to drop the pressure until the blue flame is restored - close the valve and resume pumping.

As you use up the fuel you will have to pump occasionaly to restore the required pressure.

If it's an old blowlamp I would suggest you give it a thorough clean before use - we don't want crud in the tank blocking the jet - remove the jet and clean - flush though the flame tube stage to check for scale or rust - check the funtionality of the pump and seals.

If you use something like petrol in the blow lamp you run the risk of a burnback into the vessel when it runs out of liquid - this can result in an explosion and is very dangerous - don't even think about it.

Ken


----------



## firebird (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi

Vic, in the good old days we used to stock blue and pink. The pink was always a penny dearer than the blue but I suspect both products were identical just the colour of the dye making them different. In those days we used to have a paraffin heater in the wash room, it would run all day on half a gallon and would give out a fair bit of heat.

Ken, thanks for the info. I have a lot on my plate at the moment ( domestic duties ) but as soon as time permits I'll strip it and post some more pics.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## John Rudd (Apr 19, 2011)

Omnimill  said:
			
		

> Those were the days Rich, I remember the "Esso Blue" adverts on TV (or was it Radio?!) when I was a kid!
> 
> Vic.



'singing' bum, bum, bum, Esso blue....'singing' on the telly was in colour too iirc..


----------



## Ken I (Apr 19, 2011)

Fired up up the blowlamp just for the hell of it.

Series of photos attatched.

At full tilt it looks lke the rear end of an F16 in afterburner.

Ken


----------



## Mainer (Apr 19, 2011)

Photo #2 illustrates why startup is best done outside.....


----------



## Ken I (Apr 19, 2011)

Mainer, I did that deliberately for illustrative purposes - it doesn't have to happen (I'm sure you know this) but its always wise to assume it will.

Anyone who remembers "bum bum bum Esso Blue" was around in the 50's - what a giveaway.

By the way the heat output from this is way more than my propane burner of about the same flame size - I think the calorific value of the fuel and specific heat of the flame is higher (I'm guessing here).

Ken


----------



## lordedmond (Apr 19, 2011)

we used to use a one gallon size when I was an apprentice burner was about two inches dia.

My grand farther had a weed killer that was an over grown blow lamp ( paraffin fired ) the burner was about five inches dia.


if you think that one was roaring think about the above monsters


----------



## Omnimill (Apr 19, 2011)

We had a couple of heaters, something like this when I was a kid:

http://solargreenways.tripod.com/my_paraffin_collection/Aladdin_Series_15_Blue_Flame_Heater.JPG

 ;D


Vic.


----------



## IronHorse (Apr 19, 2011)

Stick with propane, These blow torch's are a disaster waiting to happen! I have one on my shelf for display, and that is where it will stay! 

If you do use it, never pump it up while it is lighted. And make sure your house insurance is paid up.


IronHorse


----------



## Ken I (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah - so its an anachronism. I like old stuff.

As for a disaster waiting to happen - with my propane rig I've had flames shoot out the base of the nozzle, the control valve and most other places its chosen to leak at the most inconsiderate times.

I can't recall any problems with the blow lamp other than its temperamental start up routine. The noise and fearsomeness of the beast also tends to keep the inquisitive at bay (a safety feature) or maybe they have a better sense of self-preservation than I do.

But yes I use the propane burner most of the time.

Ken


----------



## Mainer (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd assumed you staged photo #2 for "effect," and of course you're right, it doesn't have to happen if you're experienced in lighting the things. But it is indeed what CAN happen to somebody at the beginning of the learning curve...or if one just has a really bad day.

Despite that drawback, they are certainly a cheap way to get a lot of heat.


----------



## John Rudd (Apr 20, 2011)

Ken I  said:
			
		

> Anyone who remembers "bum bum bum Esso Blue" was around in the 50's - what a giveaway.
> 
> By the way the heat output from this is way more than my propane burner of about the same flame size - I think the calorific value of the fuel and specific heat of the flame is higher (I'm guessing here).
> 
> Ken



Ken, 
Yes I was....I'm not as young as I look...

CV of paraffin is quite high but is on a par with propane and butane at around 50 Mj/kg


----------



## Stan (Apr 20, 2011)

> By the way the heat output from this is way more than my propane burner of about the same flame size - I think the calorific value of the fuel and specific heat of the flame is higher (I'm guessing here).



Without looking up any charts, kerosene, diesel fuel etc have about 50% more BTUs per gallon than propane. Roughly 150,000 versus 100,000/gallon


----------

